# Watch today's Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board will meet this morning at 9 a.m. Today's agenda covers a wide range of topics. If you can't attend the meeting in person, we're broadcasting it live via YouTube.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

When will the fall turkey hunt boundaries be reviewed and decided?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> When will the fall turkey hunt boundaries be reviewed and decided?


The Wildlife Board approved the fall turkey hunts back on June 1, 2017. (See page 4 of the RAC packet for the proposal.) At that time, the boundaries were approved as "Open areas within a UDWR region."

That allowed time to pinpoint the nuisance/depredation areas where more turkey harvest is needed this fall. The areas open to fall turkey hunting are available on the Utah Hunt Planner. Just select the species (Turkey), sex (Either sex) and hunt type (Fall general season) and then click "Hunts as table view." From there, you can click on each of the three regions with fall hunts, and a list of open areas and boundaries should pop up.

I hope this helps!


----------

